# Pheasant Hunt w/Garmin Alpha



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Thought some people may like this. I recently acquired a Garmin Alpha which is an E-Collar/GPS collar. After the hunt you can download your and the dog's track onto the Garmin BaseCamp Program and then upload for others to see (with little less detail). 

We got ourselves a hen pheasant, which was nice because my broke my dry spell if missing two other birds on previous hunts...

The bird ran just a little ways after I shot it. Bella tracked it down and caught it. After the hunting season I'll have to work on the retrieve to hand...

http://adventures.garmin.com/en-US/by/knipenm/10-6-13-verona-beach-pheasant-hunt/#.UlH6A4Y3uXg



Nate


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks pretty cool. I was thinking about getting the alpha but im not sure if im going to get berkeley out to hunt this year. We are in NYC so its a little tough getting out of the city on regular basis to train him. Do you usually hunt up in that area on the map?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It is odd but I own an expensive GPS Garmin tracking collar for Bailey but don't use it often. I don't know why. As we hunt the tall grass and I can't see my dog, he could be on point and I wouldn't know where he is. With a GPS I could tell. But at Hastings Island I know he not THAT far away so I just head the way I last saw him. Sometimes I come across him on point. Sometimes he comes running across the field so I can see him. He checks in at least every 10 minutes or so as we hunt. That's part of our bond. We hunt together.

If I was was hunting in unknown areas I would use the Garmin without a doubt. Great tool.

Good luck getting your first bird SuperV and happy hunting.

RBD


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah for the most part you don't really need a GPS tracker. Its more of a toy than anything as RBD mentioned, the dogs are never far and they always know where you are.... I hunted all last year without it and made due just fine. I will say the biggest perk of it is if your dog is in tall cover and on point, the Alpha will emit a tone to let you know your dog is one point and will tell where and how far....although you should note that Alpha doesn't distinguish between your dog dropping a deuce and pointing!!! lol

I kind of enjoy uploading the tracks after the hunt and making somewhat of an electronic journal of the hunt. You can mark waypoints for where the birds flushed, attached photos, and videos if you wish..

There are other very practical features of the Alpha though...if you hunt near something you want your dog to stay away from (property line, road, cliff, etc), you can have the Alpha send you an alarm if you dog gets within so close of the obstacle you designate...

Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

giandaliajr said:


> Looks pretty cool. I was thinking about getting the alpha but im not sure if im going to get berkeley out to hunt this year. We are in NYC so its a little tough getting out of the city on regular basis to train him. Do you usually hunt up in that area on the map?


Yeah, I live in Syracuse, so this is right close for me. I usually don't venture too far out of CNY...usually within a few hrs of syracuse. If you are ever in the area and went to do some hunting - give me a shout...

Nate


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

SuperV said:


> giandaliajr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty cool. I was thinking about getting the alpha but im not sure if im going to get berkeley out to hunt this year. We are in NYC so its a little tough getting out of the city on regular basis to train him. Do you usually hunt up in that area on the map?
> ...


I might take you up on that. I used to be into waterfowl when i lived in Washington state but I never ended up bringing my guns over here (the $600 in permits just to have them in my apartment has deterred me so far).


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I use the Garmin every time I put them on the ground. That piece of mind is incredible and probably my most important piece of equipment.. Sis, my little female, who sleeps under the covers for me, on Sat, was standing a covey of quail 400 yards from me. If I didn't have the Garmin, I would have never have known where the heck she was. I've hunted without a Garmin and it was unpleasant. Won't do that again. In fact, I've left my gun home but never the Garmin. 
When I run dogs, sometimes I have up to 7 or 8 dogs with me. So, with some of the bigger running dogs, it is really useful. 
I've seen the Alpha but haven't had it on my dogs, or used it. It looks really cool though.


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a great thread, guys. And really timely. I've been researching the Alpha for a week now, and want to purchase one but there's one wrinkle. It's use is prohibited in Canada until hopefully next year, some are saying. Are there any Canadians on here who use the Alpha? PMs welcomed, and thanks!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Shake said:


> This is a great thread, guys. And really timely. I've been researching the Alpha for a week now, and want to purchase one but there's one wrinkle. It's use is prohibited in Canada until hopefully next year, some are saying. Are there any Canadians on here who use the Alpha? PMs welcomed, and thanks!


It's still not allowed? Ugh. As a side question, why is it not allowed?

Yesterday, Riley got a mile out, but thankfully, I knew exactly where he was, there was no need for panic and we found each other pretty easily.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

V-John had the same question I did....do they not work in Canada or just illegal to sell? If its just an issue of them not permitted to be sold, just send it my house, and i'll mail it from my house to you. Not sure where you live in Canada, buy my wife is from Toronto....


Nate


----------



## Coltgnr (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks very cool. I'm in the Hudson Valley myself, how are the Pheasants up there so far this year?


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

V-John said:


> It's still not allowed? Ugh. As a side question, why is it not allowed?


I phoned the folks at Garmin and did a bit of research online--apparently the Astro and Alpha use the same GPS frequency as do our Emergency Services and Police force here in Canada, and there's the potential for interference. I don't know--it's all very vague.



SuperV said:


> V-John had the same question I did....do they not work in Canada or just illegal to sell? If its just an issue of them not permitted to be sold, just send it my house, and i'll mail it from my house to you. Not sure where you live in Canada, buy my wife is from Toronto....
> 
> 
> Nate


Thanks for the offer, Nate. Appreciate it. I actually just have to drive 10 minutes to a ferry crossing into Michigan, and pick up items at a shipping outlet in Marine City, so I'm good to go. I just got off the phone with border security to make sure it's not something that would be confiscated. He said there's nothing showing in the system that would lead an agent to confiscate it--provided I declare it, of course.

I wonder if any hunters on here know of any Canadians that have used them here, just to make sure I'm not wasting my money. $800 bucks ain't nothin' to sneeze at in this economy!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Shake - I sent you a PM....


The Pheasants are pretty good so far- they are all stocked obviously, so you do have to share the grounds with other people...

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if taking a pup to Canada - read all the entry requirements and have them with you or the pup will stay in the USA - they just came out with clairifcations - rules for pups under 8mo are very strict - V sure 2 check them out


----------

